# Have you seen this guy?



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Those pictures could give his wife some "Ideas".


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I don't get the one showing him electrocuted in the bathtub by a hair dryer. I mean look at the guy. Does he really need a hair dryer?


----------



## Wormyt (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey now you know how you men get in there and pretend alot............maybe he was using it as a microphone hehehehehe. Ya know.............singing in the bubbles............well maybe lol


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I would tell the guy to just drop dead but it doesn't do me any good if he really does it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

That's crazy.


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

and people say I have nothing better to do with my time, i'll have to show them this.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Did I see death by viagra?


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

He was on the Today show this morning. That should get him a movie or tv deal.


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

He's not blue enough.


----------



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

That guy is in serious need of a life Next time my wife tells me I did something stupid, I'm going to show her that website. After she see's how silly that guy is,, It'll take the heat off me!


----------

